# FP6 to Dogma?



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

This has been a nagging question I was dealing with over the weekend....should I upgrade my current FP6 to the Dogma?  

I bought the FP6 seven months ago and has put in some 4200 km / 2609 miles on it. I love the ride and its built with:

- Dura Ace 7800 shifters, brakes, drive chain, FD and RD
- MOst Carbon Crank, Seat Post, Stem
- Selle Italia SLR Flow Carbon Seat
- Reynolds DV3KC wheelset

I have seen and heard so much good stuff about the Dogma from this forum and my LBS, including some people I know that ride it.....fast, stiff, comfortable, quiet, etc.

Any advise and comment would be appreciated.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

I can haz your bike, then you can buy the Dogma


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

arcustic, sounds like you are looking for someone to talk you out of it. The FP6 is nice but...If it is affordable there is no reason why you should give one a try. Techinically there have been 2 frame upgrades since this design which came from Paris technology. Assymetric chainstay (first in the Prince), then 60hm carbon and full assymetric frame with Dogma.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

southparkcycles said:


> arcustic, sounds like you are looking for someone to talk you out of it. The FP6 is nice but...If it is affordable there is no reason why you should give one a try. Techinically there have been 2 frame upgrades since this design which came from Paris technology. Assymetric chainstay (first in the Prince), then 60hm carbon and full assymetric frame with Dogma.


Hahaha....spot on Bart. Yes, I was hoping that some people will talk me out of it. So far, everyone that I know who rides a Pinarello is either on a Dogma, Prince or 2011 Paris have been asking me to upgrade.

Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I have both an FP7 and a Dogma frameset at the moment. I haven't built up or ridden either one. Looking at pics you would think they are somewhat similar. I can tell you just in looking at them in person the detail and finish on the Dogma is gorgeous..... Really a step up from the FP7..... The Dogma is just such a beautiful machine.... Have a look at one in person if you haven't already, but then again maybe don't if you still want to entertain thoughts of keeping your FP6.......


----------



## mccia (Sep 13, 2006)

Acrustic

Maybe this isn't what you want to hear, but I have been fortuntate to have a Paris, then a Prince and then a Dogma. There was a noticeable step up every time. I thought each one was great, but there is no comparison to the Dogma.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

slegros said:


> I have both an FP7 and a Dogma frameset at the moment. I haven't built up or ridden either one. Looking at pics you would think they are somewhat similar. I can tell you just in looking at them in person the detail and finish on the Dogma is gorgeous..... Really a step up from the FP7..... The Dogma is just such a beautiful machine.... Have a look at one in person if you haven't already, but then again maybe don't if you still want to entertain thoughts of keeping your FP6.......


Thanks Slegros. I have seen more Dogma than any other models in person as my LBS cycling group comprises mainly Dogma. Yes, I definitely find the built of the Dogma....if I may use the word "seducing". As for color scheme, I would prefer my FP6.

However, I think I'm beyond just the look.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

mccia said:


> Acrustic
> 
> Maybe this isn't what you want to hear, but I have been fortuntate to have a Paris, then a Prince and then a Dogma. There was a noticeable step up every time. I thought each one was great, but there is no comparison to the Dogma.


Thanks mccia. That is what I always hear from Dogma riders..... :cryin:


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Life is too short not to. Seems like you ride often, so you would enjoy every minute. You don't need to be world famous chef to have a beautiful kitchen, you just have to enjoy cooking.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> Life is too short not to. Seems like you ride often, so you would enjoy every minute. You don't need to be world famous chef to have a beautiful kitchen, you just have to enjoy cooking.


Well said ghostryder. And to those of you who have responded.... THANK YOU. I'm convinced.....I will work towards getting the Dogma. Let that be my Christmas present


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

*No Dogma....Just a Prince*

Compliments of the Seasons!

Just an update to where I left off in October. Well, I did not get the Dogma as planned.....year end bonus wasn't sufficient for the Dogma :cryin: 

My LBS got me an attractive deal on a Prince of Spain and I took it. Here it is...complete with Campy Super Records 11s groupset.

Have a fabulous New Year!


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

gret deal! ....what hapened to the other bike?


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice. 

Please let me know how you like it compared to the fp6


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

ENVIGADO said:


> gret deal! ....what hapened to the other bike?


Thank you. I sold the FP6.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Please let me know how you like it compared to the fp6


Thank you ghostryder. I took the Prince out for 3 rides so far.....it's definitely much stiffer, more responsive, lighter and quieter than the FP6 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

congratulations!.........i got myself for christmas the fp quatro.......not even close to your prince ...but good for a starters


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

ENVIGADO said:


> congratulations!.........i got myself for christmas the fp quatro.......not even close to your prince ...but good for a starters


Thanks Envigado. Congrats on your purchase of the Quattro. It is is a great bike to start with :thumbsup: . It has the same geometry as the Dogma....fully Asymmetrical. Which color did you get? Care to post a picture?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Bravo! Bella bicicletta arcustic. 
Got your self one gorgeous Prince. enjoy!


----------



## ENVIGADO (Aug 11, 2008)

here we go...im still waiting on the "most" integrated handlebars


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Stay with your FP6. It is a lovely bike.

Nobody who has shelled out on a Dogma is going to say that they made a mistake are they? It would mean that they are admitting to being shallow "Fashionistas". 

+ As soon as you've got the Dogma a new "must have" will arrive on the scene and you'll have bike lust once again, keeping you awake at night.

++ With "ye olde" FP6 you have an excuse for being as slow as a slow thing


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

rhauft said:


> Bravo! Bella bicicletta arcustic.
> Got your self one gorgeous Prince. enjoy!


Thanks rhauft. I still love the look of your dogma....the white steed. What a beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

ENVIGADO said:


> here we go...im still waiting on the "most" integrated handlebars


Thanks for the picture Envigado. Lovely bike.....enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

albert owen said:


> Stay with your FP6. It is a lovely bike.
> 
> Nobody who has shelled out on a Dogma is going to say that they made a mistake are they? It would mean that they are admitting to being shallow "Fashionistas".
> 
> ...


Thanks albert for your input. I do lust over the Dogma :blush2: ....but since I got the Prince now, I will just enjoy it.


----------

